#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Database concept  in geo informatic system free pdf download

## akansha gupta

A data-base is a variety of data put-together in a particular way.  Databases may be of several kinds just like Flat File Databases,  Relational Databases, and Distributed Databases etc. Looking from the  top down, databases are composed of related tables, which often are  composed of fields and records.





  Similar Threads: Database design  in geo informatic system free pdf download Sapatial phenomenon of gis in geo informatic system free pdf download Global positionig system(gps)  in geo informatic system free pdf download Temporal gis  in geo informatic system free pdf download Mapping Technology geo informatic system  download free pdf

----------

